# A New RN!



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

This weekend was a big dog show in Novi MI. Breed, obedience, rally, vendors, and demonstrations. There were 18 show rings going. I took Gabby to play in rally novice. The nice thing about this trial is for obedience and rally they had two trials each day on Sat and Sun. Not sure about Thursday and Friday but I think so. So I entered Gabby thinking I had 4 tries to get my RN on her. 

Day one - The course was tight, I actually questioned the judge about deductions for knocked over signs, because I could see Gabby knocking down a sign on the right return to heel due to lack of space. No she does not swing wide, but it was only about 2' or less of space between the sign I was working and the one I could see her knocking down. The judge moved it and made more room. Of course Gabby's handler was a bit nervous for the first run. We went into the ring, judge said "forward" and Gabby's nose goes straight to the ground.  This is COMPLETELY new Gabby NEVER sniffs. However despite looking at the ground she stays with me does all the exercises. Her score reflects her less than stellar attention, she got a 86. The first class on Sat got a LOT of handlers and dogs. There were a TON of NQ's. So despite the low score, Gabby got a third place. I told myself I KNOW we can do better. 

Class #2 Day 1 - strange course. Starts with a spiral, out of the spiral we go to the left a call front return to heel, left turn and the rest of the signs take you around the perimeter of the ring. No turns except at corners. On the 'home stretch' we were supposed to side step right BUT they didn't put the signs properly in line, so the next sign about 12' past the side step right was off to the left so you IMMEDIATELY had to get back over to keep the next sign on your right. That hit a LOT of dogs. My friend had a GREAT "A" run (Gabby runs B because Teddi has her RN) but the judge felt her dog did not step right she stepped back left into it. So she warned me. So I quickly get Gabby QUICKLY stepping right with me so we can move back over together. It works, she gets a 98 and wins the B class. Two legs toward her title. 

Day 2 - This is a crazy looking course on paper, everything looks all over the place. However it walks great. Again the side step move, same judge as trial 2 on Sat, and he comments on how no one moved over. I wanted to say "we couldn't" but kept my mouth shut.  Gabby was FANTASTIC in this class, completely focused, moving perfectly beside me with her eyes on ME!!! It was so smooth and wonderfully. She got a 99 and won the class. And now sports the title RN behind her name!!!! 

Last class, it was much smaller as more people didn't enter the final trial. Gabby was going to be the 3rd B dog in the ring, so my plan was to go get her from her crate when the last A dog was in the ring. Dog A goes in the ring, I go get Goo, get to the ring, that dog was out of turn, and I had to wait for 3 A dogs before B started. I now know that is TOO long for Gabby to wait at the ring. She is great, quiet and stayed focused BUT when it got to be her turn and we started on our course, her attention waned and wandered. She did great, but I knew it was not one of our better tests. She would look out on a right turn, slow on her lefts, she sniffed a cone on the serpentine, and she knocked over the finish sign. I just felt she was tired, and done. It was a long show for a pup. However despite all that she still got a 97 and a blue ribbon! So I guess I am just being way too hard on my girl, but I also know how she usually is. 

So Gabby went four for four, for the weekend, three first places and one third. Now for the coolest part......

Yvonne Pfieffer approached me and told me what a nice young dog Gabby was!!!! I didn't know who she was when she said it. I had spoken to her outside the day before when we were pottying goldens. Then today someone who was wearing an obedience invitational 2010 shirt and I were talking, she pointed her out to me and I realized that was who complimented Gabby. I don't think she saw Gabby in the ring, she was a BUSY lady (HIT all 4 trials Sat and Sun) but she did see me warming Gabby up by our crates, closer to the obedience rings than the rally ring. 

Now Goo is fast asleep on the couch. Rest good my baby, you truly deserve it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woooo hoooo way to go!! Proud of you guys!!!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

C'ongrats to Gabby and you on the great accomplishment!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats on a great start! Flip knows Yvonne's younger dog QUITE well - that is the boy he got up on stays last July to start licking on


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WoooHooo, Gabby Goo! Congratulations, sounds like you had a fun time. I can't wait to try Rally in May, maybe with everyone! I've never even tried it, guess I better learn pretty quick! 

Give Gabby a kiss on the forehead when she wakes up!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats Ann!!!! Sounds like Gabby was a star! When are you going to debut in OB?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo - congratulations


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

mlopez said:


> Congrats Ann!!!! Sounds like Gabby was a star! When are you going to debut in OB?


That is up to the obedience trainer. I did ask her about UKC obedience at the Premier. She said probably. That is June. I know Kathy has the big end results in mind, and I don't mind that but I seriously doubt I am going to try for an OTCH with her. Kathy has talked about it. It just is not 'my' goal. Not sure in obedience what is. However I plan to talk to her about Beginner Novice. I think she is focused on the CD and that is great, but I think "I" would benefit a ton from the beginner novice ring. I feel so out of place in obedience. I am getting more comfortable in the rally ring, now move to beginner novice, then when Gabby is ready for her Novice debut, hopefully I won't fall apart. I will be doing matches in the meanwhile.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on a fun weekend, and a new title!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on a great weekend and new title!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats on the Shiny new.. RN. way to go you two.. I think if you listen to your instructor she will keep you moving in the right direction until you feel comfortable there too.. BTW...Who were you talking to with the 2010 NOI shirt?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing Ann didn't mention is the location of the rally ring was on a busy corner where there were stilt walkers (Jacks couldn't take his eyes off the stilt walker - I think he was trying to decide whether she was scary), mascot people wandering around as well as a pretty active crowd moving around there. 

I felt bad about this because I complain about people moving too close to the ring and inadvertently interfering with the dog inside the ring! But at one point when I was making a run outside with Jacks, I unconsciously walked past the rally ring when a dog/trainer was working just inside the ring. The dog was good in that case, but throughout the day (Saturday) that I was watching, there were dogs getting lost on the one outer corner. There were people smiling at the dogs and even TALKING to them! 

The other thing was the obedience rings were right next to the "grooming" area and indoor potty area. So there were other reasons for dogs to be sniffing around. 

So Gabby/Ann did awesome with all of that going on.  

(and Gabby's gorgeous)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO WOOOOOO!!!!!

Way to go girls! It really sounds like she got better and better each time out too, that is my favorite part. Huge congratulations on your RN!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Huge congrats on the Shiny new.. RN. way to go you two.. I think if you listen to your instructor she will keep you moving in the right direction until you feel comfortable there too.. BTW...Who were you talking to with the 2010 NOI shirt?


I am bad, I didn't get her name. Pleasant woman though. I thought of you and thought I would mention you are a "cyber friend" but then I thought there are a lot of goldens out there she may not know you anyway. She was not a tall woman, medium weight, with a chin length bob of grey hair. Like that helps. :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> I am bad, I didn't get her name. Pleasant woman though. I thought of you and thought I would mention you are a "cyber friend" but then I thought there are a lot of goldens out there she may not know you anyway. She was not a tall woman, medium weight, with a chin length bob of grey hair. Like that helps. :


Shoot.. might have known her.. Glad she was nice though>


----------

